# Freedom Trader



## knl0106 (12 April 2018)

Hi,

Anyone been to freedom trader seminars?

If so is it worth the time?

freedom trader web page:
http://www.thefreedomtrader.com/

Youtube videos:
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=terry+tran+freedom+trader

free seminar:
https://freedom360.com.au/BuffettTrader/


----------



## greggles (12 April 2018)

Sorry for my cynicism but how does anyone know that this guy is a successful trader?

Successful sales is one thing, but successful trading is something else altogether.


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 April 2018)

Something silly I found when I looked at the website is the 'Provely' software popup window. The number of people currently viewing this event grew 1 or 2 persons every time I opened the website. The illusion there are more people viewing the website than actually.
Seriously though 89% win rate is a suck in and as we have said before if you are that good then you have no need to gather disciples.
Also win rate means stuff all.
Also looks like he needs more funds to continue around the world trip.


----------



## Broy (5 July 2020)

Hi Folks,

Anyone knows about Terry Tran and the blueprint he is selling from The freedom trader platform.

Anyone know good bad and ugly about it. 
Feedback pls.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 July 2020)

Wysiwyg said:


> Something silly I found when I looked at the website is the 'Provely' software popup window. The number of people currently viewing this event grew 1 or 2 persons every time I opened the website. The illusion there are more people viewing the website than actually.
> Seriously though 89% win rate is a suck in and as we have said before if you are that good then you have no need to gather disciples.
> Also win rate means stuff all.
> Also looks like he needs more funds to continue around the world trip.



You already liked the first post in the original thread. 

Your first post on ASF ?
Welcome.
Anton Kreil has a bit to say about introducing brokers.


----------



## Broy (8 July 2020)

Yup First post and didn't know much about his round the world trip either


----------



## frugal.rock (11 August 2020)

@Joe Blow 
May I draw your attention to the prior post.  
If you need any fresh garlic and solid timber stakes, let me know.
Silver bullets only available by licence....


----------



## Joe Blow (11 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> @Joe Blow
> May I draw your attention to the prior post.
> If you need any fresh garlic and solid timber stakes, let me know.
> Silver bullets only available by licence....




I plunged a stake into his heart and he disappeared into a puff of smoke. He's gone for good, but there will be others. There are always others.


----------



## diprestigio (12 August 2020)

Hi guys, thanks to administrators, I am back.

Sorry because I disturbed you, but I have to say that, just because some 
of you didn't understand Anton's teachings or is not putting enough effort 
to understand it it doesn't mean it is spam.

Anton's approach is perfectly working for me, and for so many traders that
I know, this is why I was excited and wanted to share my analysis with you.

I think it is enough to say, hey I don't trust him, I won't use his approach,
not to ban me and talk behind my back.


----------



## cynic (12 August 2020)

diprestigio said:


> Hi guys, thanks to administrators, I am back.
> 
> Sorry because I disturbed you, but I have to say that, just because some
> of you didn't understand Anton's teachings or is not putting enough effort
> ...



This "Anton", to whom you refer, wouldn't happen to be Anton Kriel would it?
https://www.wallstreetoasis.com/for...o-management-mentoring-program-overpriced-and


----------



## frugal.rock (12 August 2020)

diprestigio said:


> Hi guys, thanks to administrators, I am back.
> 
> Sorry because I disturbed you, but I have to say that, just because some
> of you didn't understand Anton's teachings or is not putting enough effort
> ...



When your first post goes against forum rules, you got dealt with.
Deal with it.
I don't think anyone has anything to say against Anton or his teachings as such. Affordability is a different matter.
Don't misconstrue anything said here to be against Anton. 
We ain't stupid.

On a side note, if you have found your niche, and it works for you, great! 
Now, why are you trying to sell your fantastic system?


----------



## diprestigio (12 August 2020)

Well, I don't trust comments on the sites, until I try it on my own.

I think we started on the wrong leg, I am here to discuss, share and learn 
not to have some misunderstandings with you guys.

And If you have some advice for me which education next should I take,
I will be more than happy to check it out and learn more.


----------



## cynic (12 August 2020)

diprestigio said:


> ....
> And If you have some advice for me which education next should I take,
> I will be more than happy to check it out and learn more.



Really!??



diprestigio said:


> ...
> Anton's approach is perfectly working for me, and for so many traders that
> I know, this is why I was excited and wanted to share my analysis with you.
> ...



I am still struggling to reconcile these two statements.



Are you here to share analysis that is "perfectly working" for you?

Or are you here to promote Anton's educational offerings?

Or have I completely misunderstood the intentions underlying your postings to this thread?


----------

